# bad direct sound driver



## murugan (Oct 24, 2004)

please someone help me....
I am unable to get any sound for programmes on my desktop....I use XP as the OS.
The following error message keeps coming up!
Bad direct sound driver
please install proper driver or select another driver in configuration.

error code 88780078

what should i do to reinstall the direct sound driver?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Click start...run..type in DXdiag. Once loaded...run it through the DXsound test and see if it reports any errors. What version of DX are you using?


----------

